# Dow reaches 4 year high, NASDAQ reaches 11 year high



## Chris

NEW YORK (CNNMoney) -- U.S. stocks rallied late Tuesday to close sharply higher on news that most of the nation's largest banks have passed the government's latest test of their financial health. 

The Dow Jones Industrial average (INDU) rose 218 points, or 1.8%, to close at 13,177. It was the highest close since Dec. 31, 2007, when Dow closed at 13,264.82. 

The S&P 500 (SPX) added 25 points, or 1.8%, to 1,396. 

The Nasdaq (COMP) jumped 56 points, or 1.9%, to 3,040. It was the highest closing level since Nov. 15, 2000. 

Stock rally into the close, Dow gains 218 points - Mar. 13, 2012


----------



## occupied

Not all that thrilled, has to be a bubble somewhere about to pop. Goldman cannot make money unless the stock market crashes on schedule every few years.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Damn Straight occupied...you have to excuse Chris...he could care less about the stock market or the economy as long as Obama is still in office.


----------



## Conservative

iamwhatiseem said:


> Damn Straight occupied...you have to excuse Chris...he could care less about the stock market or the economy as long as Obama is still in office.



well, he wont have to worry about that after November... Obama will be gone.


----------



## Chris

It's All Obama's Fault that b..... oh Wait!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Conservative said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Straight occupied...you have to excuse Chris...he could care less about the stock market or the economy as long as Obama is still in office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, he wont have to worry about that after November... Obama will be gone.
Click to expand...


We can certainly hope so.
Romney may not be the best there is...but he will be the best choice we have.


----------



## g5000

Chris said:


> Stock rally into the close, Dow gains 218 points - Mar. 13, 2012



Yep.  The rich are still getting richer.  This is all great news for me.

But you know what else is at new highs?

Food prices.  They are seriously outpacing inflation.

So Obama's base is being Left Behind their Messiah's Rapture.


----------



## Chris

g5000 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stock rally into the close, Dow gains 218 points - Mar. 13, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  The rich are still getting richer.  This is all great news for me.
> 
> But you know what else is at new highs?
> 
> Food prices.  They are seriously outpacing inflation.
> 
> So Obama's base is being Left Behind their Messiah's Rapture.
Click to expand...


Speak for yourself.

I'm making more money than I every have.


----------



## Chris

The stock market has doubled since the stimulus. 
3.9 million private sector jobs have been created since 2009.  
GDP has been growing since 2009.
Americans net worth is up $9 trillion dollars since 2009.
Auto sales are up. Retail sales are up. Home sales are up. Unemployment is down. 
GM was saved, and is now the number one automaker in the world. 
Obama has done a very good job.


----------



## paulitician

Why would an OWS/Democrat be boasting about this? Seems very disingenuous.


----------



## GoneBezerk

Moron, with the Euro on the verge of collapse.....people are going to invest in the American stock market, especially when the Feds bail out companies left and right....it's a winner for foreign investors to be protected by the American taxpayer. 

It is a false bubble that will blow up....



Chris said:


> NEW YORK (CNNMoney) -- U.S. stocks rallied late Tuesday to close sharply higher on news that most of the nation's largest banks have passed the government's latest test of their financial health.
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial average (INDU) rose 218 points, or 1.8%, to close at 13,177. It was the highest close since Dec. 31, 2007, when Dow closed at 13,264.82.
> 
> The S&P 500 (SPX) added 25 points, or 1.8%, to 1,396.
> 
> The Nasdaq (COMP) jumped 56 points, or 1.9%, to 3,040. It was the highest closing level since Nov. 15, 2000.
> 
> Stock rally into the close, Dow gains 218 points - Mar. 13, 2012


----------



## oreo

Chris said:


> NEW YORK (CNNMoney) -- U.S. stocks rallied late Tuesday to close sharply higher on news that most of the nation's largest banks have passed the government's latest test of their financial health.
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial average (INDU) rose 218 points, or 1.8%, to close at 13,177. It was the highest close since Dec. 31, 2007, when Dow closed at 13,264.82.
> 
> The S&P 500 (SPX) added 25 points, or 1.8%, to 1,396.
> 
> The Nasdaq (COMP) jumped 56 points, or 1.9%, to 3,040. It was the highest closing level since Nov. 15, 2000.
> 
> Stock rally into the close, Dow gains 218 points - Mar. 13, 2012




And just in time for the rise in gas prices to blow the bottom out of it AGAIN.  If you're smart you'll go to cash--before these corporations start showing losses.


----------



## Conservative

Chris said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stock rally into the close, Dow gains 218 points - Mar. 13, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  The rich are still getting richer.  This is all great news for me.
> 
> But you know what else is at new highs?
> 
> Food prices.  They are seriously outpacing inflation.
> 
> So Obama's base is being Left Behind their Messiah's Rapture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself.
> 
> I'm making more money than I every have.
Click to expand...


then we'll have to report you to the treasury department for counterfeiting.


----------



## Old Rocks

The credit rating of Greece was upgraded today. Sorry to have to pop your bubble.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Romney's got to run on well it would have been better if McCain had been elected.


----------



## Listening

Was there a point to this thread ?

Or is this just Chris posting his weekly wet dream.

Obama has done a good [drool] job.......

He is so freaking popular, there are places in the country he probably is scared to visit.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Listening said:


> Was there a point to this thread ?
> 
> Or is this just Chris posting his weekly wet dream.
> 
> Obama has done a good [drool] job.......
> 
> He is so freaking popular, there are places in the country he probably is scared to visit.



He's just repeating it over and over again so it seems true to him.  For the 10's of millions out of work it's a different story.


----------



## Chris

Listening said:


> Was there a point to this thread ?
> 
> Or is this just Chris posting his weekly wet dream.
> 
> Obama has done a good [drool] job.......
> 
> He is so freaking popular, there are places in the country he probably is scared to visit.



The stock market has doubled since the stimulus. 
3.9 million private sector jobs have been created since 2009.  
GDP has been growing since 2009.
Americans net worth is up $9 trillion dollars since 2009.
Auto sales are up. Retail sales are up. Home sales are up. Unemployment is down. 
GM was saved, and is now the number one automaker in the world. 
Obama has done a very good job.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Chris said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stock rally into the close, Dow gains 218 points - Mar. 13, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  The rich are still getting richer.  This is all great news for me.
> 
> But you know what else is at new highs?
> 
> Food prices.  They are seriously outpacing inflation.
> 
> So Obama's base is being Left Behind their Messiah's Rapture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself.
> 
> I'm making more money than I every have.
Click to expand...


So, I suppose you'll be going on the Treasury Department's WEB site and making extra tax payments, right?


----------



## Chris

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  The rich are still getting richer.  This is all great news for me.
> 
> But you know what else is at new highs?
> 
> Food prices.  They are seriously outpacing inflation.
> 
> So Obama's base is being Left Behind their Messiah's Rapture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself.
> 
> I'm making more money than I every have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I suppose you'll be going on the Treasury Department's WEB site and making extra tax payments, right?
Click to expand...


No, just my $19,000 check will do.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Chris said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself.
> 
> I'm making more money than I every have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I suppose you'll be going on the Treasury Department's WEB site and making extra tax payments, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, just my $19,000 check will do.
Click to expand...


Yeah, ok.  You're so full of shit.  How could you earn any money?  You're on here 24/7?

Oh, BTW, you're mom said when your through playing X Box, please vacuum the basement.


----------



## Chris

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I suppose you'll be going on the Treasury Department's WEB site and making extra tax payments, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, just my $19,000 check will do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, ok.  You're so full of shit.  How could you earn any money?  You're on here 24/7?
> 
> Oh, BTW, you're mom said when your through playing X Box, please vacuum the basement.
Click to expand...


I am self employed you dumbass.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Chris said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, just my $19,000 check will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, ok.  You're so full of shit.  How could you earn any money?  You're on here 24/7?
> 
> Oh, BTW, you're mom said when your through playing X Box, please vacuum the basement.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am self employed you dumbass.
Click to expand...


So, that means you don't have to work?

You're so full of shit.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Chris said:


> It's All Obama's Fault that b..... oh Wait!



So you support Bush's idea to partially privatize Social Security?


----------



## Chris

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, ok.  You're so full of shit.  How could you earn any money?  You're on here 24/7?
> 
> Oh, BTW, you're mom said when your through playing X Box, please vacuum the basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am self employed you dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, that means you don't have to work?
> 
> You're so full of shit.
Click to expand...


No you are full of shit.

I work seven days a week.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Chris said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am self employed you dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, that means you don't have to work?
> 
> You're so full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you are full of shit.
> 
> I work seven days a week.
Click to expand...


So, let me get this straight.  You work 7 days a week while posting on here 24/7?

Please stop....


----------



## edthecynic

oreo said:


> And just in time for the rise in gas prices to blow the bottom out of it AGAIN. * If you're smart you'll go to cash*--before these corporations start showing losses.


If you're smart you'll do the opposite of what a DittoNutzi tells you to do!

CON$erviNutzis have been trying to crash the market to get their hoped for Double-Dip recession ever since Obama called the bottom in 2009. "Smart" CON$ have been selling since 2009 in that hope and losing money ever since. Keep selling, fools. 

*December 3, 2009*
RUSH:  Yeah, that was then.

CALLER:  That was then.

RUSH:  Now "enlightened investor" means something entirely different. (laughing) *An "enlightened investor" today is selling short.*


----------



## kwc57

Chris said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stock rally into the close, Dow gains 218 points - Mar. 13, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  The rich are still getting richer.  This is all great news for me.
> 
> But you know what else is at new highs?
> 
> Food prices.  They are seriously outpacing inflation.
> 
> So Obama's base is being Left Behind their Messiah's Rapture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself.
> 
> I'm making more money than I every have.
Click to expand...


Obama give you a raise in food stamps?


----------



## whitehall

Well what's going on? On one hand the radical left supports Occupy Wall St and Occupy Wall Street hates Wall Street but the radical celebrates when Wall Street gets richer. Michael Savage was right "liberalism is a mental illness".


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

And each time Wallstreet makes a buck were reminded of two things Chris....

Capitalism is evil

You're a tool 




DID I MENTION "FUCK YOU HYPOCRITE?"


----------



## kwc57

Chris said:


> NEW YORK (CNNMoney) -- U.S. stocks rallied late Tuesday to close sharply higher on news that most of the nation's largest banks have passed the government's latest test of their financial health.
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial average (INDU) rose 218 points, or 1.8%, to close at 13,177. It was the highest close since Dec. 31, 2007, when Dow closed at 13,264.82.
> 
> The S&P 500 (SPX) added 25 points, or 1.8%, to 1,396.
> 
> The Nasdaq (COMP) jumped 56 points, or 1.9%, to 3,040. It was the highest closing level since Nov. 15, 2000.
> 
> Stock rally into the close, Dow gains 218 points - Mar. 13, 2012



Harry Reid | CBS News Poll | I Don't Believe In Polls | The Daily Caller


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Chris is a jackass. 

Why do you guys justify his bullshit? 

Fuck Chris and rdean


----------



## BreezeWood

> Dow reaches 4 year high, NASDAQ reaches 11 year high




These are not "new" highs but reassurances the economy is on the mend ... there is further to go before reaching the summit.


----------



## Chris

Grampa Murked U said:


> Chris is a jackass.
> 
> Why do you guys justify his bullshit?
> 
> Fuck Chris and rdean



When you have the facts, argue the facts.

When you have the law, argue the law.

When you have neither, bang on the table.

You just banged on the table.


----------



## kwc57

Chris said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris is a jackass.
> 
> Why do you guys justify his bullshit?
> 
> Fuck Chris and rdean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you have the facts, argue the facts.
> 
> When you have the law, argue the law.
> 
> When you have neither, bang on the table.
> 
> You just banged on the table.
Click to expand...


Or keep repeating the lie in the hopes people will start believing you.


----------



## Full-Auto

kwc57 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris is a jackass.
> 
> Why do you guys justify his bullshit?
> 
> Fuck Chris and rdean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you have the facts, argue the facts.
> 
> When you have the law, argue the law.
> 
> When you have neither, bang on the table.
> 
> You just banged on the table.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or keep repeating the lie in the hopes people will start believing you.
Click to expand...


His premise is always laughable.  Another fluffer who refuses to account for congress.


----------



## HUGGY

Full-Auto said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you have the facts, argue the facts.
> 
> When you have the law, argue the law.
> 
> When you have neither, bang on the table.
> 
> You just banged on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or keep repeating the lie in the hopes people will start believing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His premise is always laughable.  Another fluffer who refuses to account for congress.
Click to expand...


Congress will get their accountability handed to them in November.


----------



## Listening

kwc57 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris is a jackass.
> 
> Why do you guys justify his bullshit?
> 
> Fuck Chris and rdean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you have the facts, argue the facts.
> 
> When you have the law, argue the law.
> 
> When you have neither, bang on the table.
> 
> You just banged on the table.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or keep repeating the lie in the hopes people will start believing you.
Click to expand...


It is so funny to see Chris post anything about facts.

Facts are meaningless unless used in support of an arguement.

Chris has not made a reasonable argument the whole time he's been on this board.

He puts up a bunch of statements about the economy and then states "Obama has done a good job".  He does not tell us how Obama had anything to do with the facts or what standard he is using to define why a fact supports that.

Take the GM bailout.  It was great for GM.  It only shredded the idea of equality and, it was an overt purchase of the union vote.  GM is now doing great.  I know of six or seven business owners who are now defunct who could have used a bailout (and arguably would be in good shape had they survived the downturn).  So Obama plays favorites.  It's that simple.  But Chris thinks it is great.  I said "thinks", but somehow the nerve center in his ass is now acting as his out of service brain.

And what is worse is that most of the left is with him.


----------



## Full-Auto

HUGGY said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or keep repeating the lie in the hopes people will start believing you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His premise is always laughable.  Another fluffer who refuses to account for congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congress will get their accountability handed to them in November.
Click to expand...


One can hope, however there are far too many, that now rely on the freebees.

Everyone is trying to solve the problem without the pain.  That simply is not possible.


----------



## paulitician

OWS/Obama-Bots like Wall Street now? Can't keep up with these Bots anymore. Their programming changes so often.


----------



## kwc57

Chris thinks things are better under Obama, but 80% say they are not.......and that's from an outlet that is in the tank for the man.

Poll: Obama's approval rating sinks to new low - Political Hotsheet - CBS News

"Just *20 percent *of Americans feel their family's financial situation is better today than it was four years ago. Another 37 percent say it is worse, and 43 percent say it is about the same."


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Chris said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris is a jackass.
> 
> Why do you guys justify his bullshit?
> 
> Fuck Chris and rdean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you have the facts, argue the facts.
> 
> When you have the law, argue the law.
> 
> When you have neither, bang on the table.
> 
> You just banged on the table.
Click to expand...


It isn't the mentioning of the facts that make you a jackass Chris. It's the fact that these same stats under a republican would be viewed differently by you. That makes you a smug jackass. Got it?


----------



## Katzndogz

obama's success rests on his achieving his dream of crashing the economy.  And he is succeeding.

Regulation Nation: New study finds Obama

Some 10,215 new federal regulations from the Obama administration are costing consumers, businesses and the economy overall $46 billion annually, more than five times the regulatory price tag of former President Bush in his first three years in office. Worse: just implementing those regulations had a one-time additional cost of $11 billion, according to a Heritage Foundation analysis provided to Washington Secrets.


Ironically, Bush instituted more regulations, 10,674, but they cost just $8.1 billion annually, said the Heritage report, titled &#8220;Red Tape Rising: Obama and Regulation at the Three Year Mark.&#8221; It will be released Tuesday.



The analysis backs up complaints from the U.S. Chamber of Commerce and other business groups that the president&#8217;s regulations are stalling the economy and employment growth. It also calls into question Obama&#8217;s promise to put the brakes on new regulations and his State of the Union bragging about issuing less red tape than Bush.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Isn't it funny? Just a few months back Wallstreet was EVIL and protested by the left daily. Now suddenly they realize its a stat to brag about to help Obama and Evil no longer fits the description.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Chris said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was there a point to this thread ?
> 
> Or is this just Chris posting his weekly wet dream.
> 
> Obama has done a good [drool] job.......
> 
> He is so freaking popular, there are places in the country he probably is scared to visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stock market has doubled since the stimulus.
> 3.9 million private sector jobs have been created since 2009.
> GDP has been growing since 2009.
> Americans net worth is up $9 trillion dollars since 2009.
> Auto sales are up. Retail sales are up. Home sales are up. Unemployment is down.
> GM was saved, and is now the number one automaker in the world.
> Obama has done a very good job.
Click to expand...

So you support Bush's idea to partially privatize Social Security?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Chris said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris is a jackass.
> 
> Why do you guys justify his bullshit?
> 
> Fuck Chris and rdean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you have the facts, argue the facts.
> 
> When you have the law, argue the law.
> 
> When you have neither, bang on the table.
> 
> You just banged on the table.
Click to expand...


So you support Bush's idea to partially privatize Social Security?


----------



## Listening

Chris said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am self employed you dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, that means you don't have to work?
> 
> You're so full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you are full of shit.
> 
> I work seven days a week.
Click to expand...


Actually, your claim makes you a hypocrite.

A while back you said you were more concerned with the Sermon On The Mount than the Constitution.

Now, aside from the fact that you should hang as a traitor or be deported, you also espoused the teachings of Jesus.  And Jesus had specific teachings on the Sabbath.

Which you apparently break.

So, when it suites you to hide under the skirt of religion to battle conservative values...that's fine.  But when that same religion does not fit your need to earn cash (well above the national average if you can be believed)....well, out it goes.

If brains were dynamite, you could not blow the fuzz off a bee's balls.


----------



## The T

Grampa Murked U said:


> Isn't it funny? Just a few months back Wallstreet was EVIL and protested by the left daily. Now suddenly they realize its a stat to brag about to help Obama and Evil no longer fits the description.


Statists live on a two-way street as they tell others that don't subscribe to thier ideology they cannot tread down the street.


----------



## The T

Just wait until it crashes in the next couple of months...WHOM will the OP blame for his loss?

*And YES...it's coming*...the gains cannot be sustained...too many people out of work...too many jobs lost...


----------



## BreezeWood

The T said:


> Just wait until it crashes in the next couple of months...WHOM will the OP blame for his loss?
> 
> *And YES...it's coming*...the gains cannot be sustained...too many people out of work...too many jobs lost...




*...too many people out of work...too many jobs lost...*


.... in the days of Good Old Boy Politics the above is exactly what drove a market to new highs.

Thankfully we have the present Administration that curtailed the 07-09 Great Recession and has produced positive GDP each quarter since June of 09 that is the driving force behind the current market upswing through the ensuing positive economic growth.


----------



## Listening

BreezeWood said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait until it crashes in the next couple of months...WHOM will the OP blame for his loss?
> 
> *And YES...it's coming*...the gains cannot be sustained...too many people out of work...too many jobs lost...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *...too many people out of work...too many jobs lost...*
> 
> 
> .... in the days of Good Old Boy Politics the above is exactly what drove a market to new highs.
> 
> Thankfully we have the present Administration that curtailed the 07-09 Great Recession and has produced positive GDP each quarter since June of 09 that is the driving force behind the current market upswing through the ensuing positive economic growth.
Click to expand...


You can't be serious !

The current administration has drug out the recession through it's crazy stupid meddling. 

positive GDP isn't all that hard and even if we had no WH or Congress, the economy would improve.

Please put down the pitcher of Kool-Aid you are drinking and try to sound smarter than Chris.


----------



## edthecynic

The T said:


> Just wait until it crashes in the next couple of months...WHOM will the OP blame for his loss?
> 
> *And YES...it's coming*...the gains cannot be sustained...too many people out of work...too many jobs lost...


CON$erviNutzi HATEISTS have been praying to their God Satan for a double-dip recession for years now, just as their America-hating MessiahRushie has been hoping that ALL average Americans SUFFER the loss of their jobs from the day Obama was elected. 
MessiahRushie, what a worthless POS!

November 5, 2008
RUSH: I hope all your Joe the Plumbers are unemployed in six months! There.

October 31, 2008
RUSH:  Joe the Plumber.  Now, Joe the Plumber is an average citizen


----------



## Oldstyle

Chris said:


> It's All Obama's Fault that b..... oh Wait!



I'm curious, Chris...does it bother you at all that the people that have made the majority of the gains in the stock market were primarily the 1%ers that all you progressives are so up in arms about?  Or didn't you get the memo that the average investor has been scared away from Wall Street and that it's been the big boys playing with money borrowed at miniscule interest rates that has created another market bubble?

Go ahead and jump on that train, little buddy and see how it works out for you.  Saps that think a market over 13,000 means a strong economy are going to get slaughtered when the correction comes.


----------



## edthecynic

Oldstyle said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's All Obama's Fault that b..... oh Wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious, Chris...does it bother you at all that the people that have made *the majority of the gains in the stock market were primarily the 1%ers *that all you progressives are so up in arms about?  Or didn't you get the memo that the average investor has been scared away from Wall Street and that it's been the big boys playing with money borrowed at miniscule interest rates that has created another market bubble?
> 
> Go ahead and jump on that train, little buddy and see how it works out for you.  Saps that think a market over 13,000 means a strong economy are going to get slaughtered when the correction comes.
Click to expand...

Gee, it was not long ago that CON$erviNutzis were telling us that it was the average American with their 401Ks and pension funds who owned Big Business. My how the CON$erviNutzi platitudes turn on a dime!!!


----------



## Chris

Oldstyle said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's All Obama's Fault that b..... oh Wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious, Chris...does it bother you at all that the people that have made the majority of the gains in the stock market were primarily the 1%ers that all you progressives are so up in arms about?  Or didn't you get the memo that the average investor has been scared away from Wall Street and that it's been the big boys playing with money borrowed at miniscule interest rates that has created another market bubble?
> 
> Go ahead and jump on that train, little buddy and see how it works out for you.  Saps that think a market over 13,000 means a strong economy are going to get slaughtered when the correction comes.
Click to expand...


You might want to get your facts straight.

Millions of Americans own stock, not just the 1%.

And the people who destroyed the world economy with credit default swaps are the problem....not the 1%.


----------



## kwc57

BreezeWood said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait until it crashes in the next couple of months...WHOM will the OP blame for his loss?
> 
> *And YES...it's coming*...the gains cannot be sustained...too many people out of work...too many jobs lost...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *...too many people out of work...too many jobs lost...*
> 
> 
> .... in the days of Good Old Boy Politics the above is exactly what drove a market to new highs.
> 
> Thankfully we have the present Administration that *curtailed* the 07-09 Great Recession and has produced positive GDP each quarter since June of 09 that is the driving force behind the current market upswing through the ensuing positive economic growth.
Click to expand...


Here, let me fix that for you.........the correct word is *prolooooooooonged*.


----------



## Chris

kwc57 said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait until it crashes in the next couple of months...WHOM will the OP blame for his loss?
> 
> *And YES...it's coming*...the gains cannot be sustained...too many people out of work...too many jobs lost...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *...too many people out of work...too many jobs lost...*
> 
> 
> .... in the days of Good Old Boy Politics the above is exactly what drove a market to new highs.
> 
> Thankfully we have the present Administration that *curtailed* the 07-09 Great Recession and has produced positive GDP each quarter since June of 09 that is the driving force behind the current market upswing through the ensuing positive economic growth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here, let me fix that for you.........the correct word is *prolooooooooonged*.
Click to expand...


The stock market has doubled since the stimulus. 
3.9 million private sector jobs have been created since 2009.  
GDP has been growing since 2009.
Americans net worth is up $9 trillion dollars since 2009.
Auto sales are up. Retail sales are up. Home sales are up. Unemployment is down. 
GM was saved, and is now the number one automaker in the world. 

Obama has done a very good job.


----------



## Claudette

Shit. The market goes up. 

The market goes down. 

Give it a hot minute. Next week it will probably be in the toilet.


----------



## kwc57

Chris said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> *...too many people out of work...too many jobs lost...*
> 
> 
> .... in the days of Good Old Boy Politics the above is exactly what drove a market to new highs.
> 
> Thankfully we have the present Administration that *curtailed* the 07-09 Great Recession and has produced positive GDP each quarter since June of 09 that is the driving force behind the current market upswing through the ensuing positive economic growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, let me fix that for you.........the correct word is *prolooooooooonged*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stock market has doubled since the stimulus.
> 3.9 million private sector jobs have been created since 2009.
> GDP has been growing since 2009.
> Americans net worth is up $9 trillion dollars since 2009.
> Auto sales are up. Retail sales are up. Home sales are up. Unemployment is down.
> GM was saved, and is now the number one automaker in the world.
> 
> Obama has done a very good job.
Click to expand...


And yet, 80% of Americans disagree with you.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...asdaq-reaches-11-year-high-2.html#post4958986


----------



## Chris

(Reuters) - The S&P 500 closed above 1,400 for the first time since the 2008 financial crisis on Thursday as stocks resumed the upward climb that has produced a steady stream of gains this year.

The benchmark index is up for six of the past seven sessions and is on target for its best week since early February. Financial stocks .GSPF, which have dragged lately, led the day with the S&P sector index up 1.9 percent as another round of better-than-expected economic data bolstered investors' enthusiasm.

"The data is lifting us today, but so is the momentum of the market," said Rex Macey, chief investment officer at Wilmington Trust in Atlanta, Georgia, which manages about $60 billion.

S&P ends over 1,400 for first time since 2008 credit crisis | Reuters


----------



## Listening

Chris said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> *...too many people out of work...too many jobs lost...*
> 
> 
> .... in the days of Good Old Boy Politics the above is exactly what drove a market to new highs.
> 
> Thankfully we have the present Administration that *curtailed* the 07-09 Great Recession and has produced positive GDP each quarter since June of 09 that is the driving force behind the current market upswing through the ensuing positive economic growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, let me fix that for you.........the correct word is *prolooooooooonged*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stock market has doubled since the stimulus.
> 3.9 million private sector jobs have been created since 2009.
> GDP has been growing since 2009.
> Americans net worth is up $9 trillion dollars since 2009.
> Auto sales are up. Retail sales are up. Home sales are up. Unemployment is down.
> GM was saved, and is now the number one automaker in the world.
> 
> Obama has done a very good job.
Click to expand...


The stock market is not related to the stimulus.

The private sector job growth is acknowledged as being poor.
GDP means nothing when unemployment.
Net worth is only a return of what was lost before....Dennis The Meance Kucinich could have been in the WH.
The country thinks Obama sucks.
GM now pays slave wages to protect their more tenured employees.

You post nothing but spam.

If I could neg you again...I would.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Bush was right to try to partially privatize Social Security


----------



## Listening

CrusaderFrank said:


> Bush was right to try to partially privatize Social Security



You'll notice "Seven days a week" Chris won't answer your question.


----------



## Chris

A resurgent U.S. job market that has lifted the economy appears to be enduring.

Factories in the Northeast kept hiring in early March. And the number of people applying for unemployment aid last week fell back to a four-year low. The economy is adding jobs at a time when inflation remains relatively mild outside of higher gas prices.

Upbeat government reports Thursday reinforced the message sent by last week's encouraging February job figures.

The good economic news drove stocks higher. The Standard & Poor's 500 index closed above 1,400 for the first time since June 2008. The Dow Jones industrial average finished up for the seventh straight session at 13,252.76 &#8212; the highest close since the last day of 2007.

"More solid U.S. economic data (are) pointing to a gradually improving labor market, a bounce-back in manufacturing and no material ... inflation pressure," said Robert Kavcic, an economist at BMO Capital Markets.

Applications for unemployment aid dropped to a seasonally adjusted 351,000, the Labor Department said Thursday. That matched a four-year low reached last month. The four-week average, which smooths fluctuations, was unchanged at 355,750, also a four-year low.

US Factories Help Job Recovery Endure in March - ABC News


----------



## editec

Yeah it looks like the investor class is finally recovering from the BUSH STOCK MARKET CRASH.

Sadly the working classes aren't in such good shape.


----------



## Too Tall

Chris said:


> NEW YORK (CNNMoney) -- U.S. stocks rallied late Tuesday to close sharply higher on news that most of the nation's largest banks have passed the government's latest test of their financial health.
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial average (INDU) rose 218 points, or 1.8%, to close at 13,177. It was the highest close since Dec. 31, 2007, when Dow closed at 13,264.82.
> 
> The S&P 500 (SPX) added 25 points, or 1.8%, to 1,396.
> 
> The Nasdaq (COMP) jumped 56 points, or 1.9%, to 3,040. It was the highest closing level since Nov. 15, 2000.
> 
> Stock rally into the close, Dow gains 218 points - Mar. 13, 2012



Damn those 1 percenters, HUH!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Chris is Wall Street good or bad?


----------



## Too Tall

editec said:


> Yeah it looks like the investor class is finally recovering from the BUSH STOCK MARKET CRASH.
> 
> Sadly the working classes aren't in such good shape.



The working classes that are bright enough to contribute to a 401K or are retired and rely on their IRA for income are in much better shape.


----------



## BreezeWood

the markets are available to everyone - not necessarily a recommendation ...

- indirectly as well the rates on bank deposits are affected by the stock market etc. etc. so to say working people are not affected is incorrect and as a negative market affects everyone (unemployment) so does a positive one.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Q: Chris, Is Wall Street good or bad?

A: Yes we can!


----------



## Chris

It's fun to watch the righties trying to wiggle out of this one.

Obama has done a very good job.


----------



## Listening

Chris said:


> It's fun to watch the righties trying to wiggle out of this one.
> 
> Obama has done a very good job.



Sir Spamelot speaks (or farts) again.

It is no more true today than it was when you first squeezed it out.

But you keep posting it.

And we'll keep pointing out what a moron you are.


----------



## The T

Chris said:


> It's fun to watch the righties trying to wiggle out of this one.
> 
> Obama has done a very good job.


 

Wiggle out of what exactly Chrissy?


----------



## Listening

I am happy the economy is picking up.

It still has some key issues.

I am just sad that we have a moron in the White House who has gotten in the way of any recovery we may be experiencing.


----------



## Meister

Chris said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stock rally into the close, Dow gains 218 points - Mar. 13, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  The rich are still getting richer.  This is all great news for me.
> 
> But you know what else is at new highs?
> 
> Food prices.  They are seriously outpacing inflation.
> 
> So Obama's base is being Left Behind their Messiah's Rapture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself.
> 
> I'm making more money than I every have.
Click to expand...


With corporations?  On the back of the under paid middle class?
Chris....you're a hypocrit


----------



## Listening

The T said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's fun to watch the righties trying to wiggle out of this one.
> 
> Obama has done a very good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiggle out of what exactly Chrissy?
Click to expand...


Don't expect an answer.

OctoChrissy is an ink-off artist who bunge jumps in like a low I.Q. stormtrooper who worships a full sized cardboard cut-out of Nancy Pelosi (and who know what else he does with it.....yuck), and then disappears before the fact (which he says he argues....but never has) catch up to him.

If there is an award for board moron....it goes to Chris.


----------



## Meister

Chris said:


> It's fun to watch the righties trying to wiggle out of this one.
> 
> Obama has done a very good job.



Just what exactly has Obama done to have a turn around in the stockmarket?


----------



## The T

Listening said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's fun to watch the righties trying to wiggle out of this one.
> 
> Obama has done a very good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiggle out of what exactly Chrissy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't expect an answer.
> 
> OctoChrissy is an ink-off artist who bunge jumps in like a low I.Q. stormtrooper who worships a full sized cardboard cut-out of Nancy Pelosi (and who know what else he does with it.....yuck), and then disappears before the fact (which he says he argues....but never has) catch up to him.
> 
> If there is an award for board moron....it goes to Chris.
Click to expand...

In my judgement in past months with Chrissy...and him demanding that I accept that I am a Socialist for belonging to a Credit Union based solely on that alone?

*I* would tend to agree.

Chrissy is _non compus mentus_ to put it mildly.


----------



## Listening

Meister said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's fun to watch the righties trying to wiggle out of this one.
> 
> Obama has done a very good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just what exactly has Obama done to have a turn around in the stockmarket?
Click to expand...


He reads the WSJ upside down.


----------



## The T

Meister said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's fun to watch the righties trying to wiggle out of this one.
> 
> Obama has done a very good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just what exactly has Obama done to have a turn around in the stockmarket?
Click to expand...

 
Seems that the Stock Market is highly _Capitalistic..._but isn't Obama railling about _Corporations and how EVIL they are?_


----------



## The T

Listening said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's fun to watch the righties trying to wiggle out of this one.
> 
> Obama has done a very good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just what exactly has Obama done to have a turn around in the stockmarket?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He reads the WSJ upside down.
Click to expand...

Or sideways or Chrissy forgot to turn off his Statist _Disgronificator?_


----------



## The T

As usual? Chrissy departs the fucking scene to report to his betters that he failed once again.


----------



## usmcstinger

Chris said:


> NEW YORK (CNNMoney) -- U.S. stocks rallied late Tuesday to close sharply higher on news that most of the nation's largest banks have passed the government's latest test of their financial health.
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial average (INDU) rose 218 points, or 1.8%, to close at 13,177. It was the highest close since Dec. 31, 2007, when Dow closed at 13,264.82.
> 
> The S&P 500 (SPX) added 25 points, or 1.8%, to 1,396.
> 
> The Nasdaq (COMP) jumped 56 points, or 1.9%, to 3,040. It was the highest closing level since Nov. 15, 2000.
> 
> Stock rally into the close, Dow gains 218 points - Mar. 13, 2012



What significant event took place more than 11 1/2 years ago?


----------



## editec

usmcstinger said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YORK (CNNMoney) -- U.S. stocks rallied late Tuesday to close sharply higher on news that most of the nation's largest banks have passed the government's latest test of their financial health.
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial average (INDU) rose 218 points, or 1.8%, to close at 13,177. It was the highest close since Dec. 31, 2007, when Dow closed at 13,264.82.
> 
> The S&P 500 (SPX) added 25 points, or 1.8%, to 1,396.
> 
> The Nasdaq (COMP) jumped 56 points, or 1.9%, to 3,040. It was the highest closing level since Nov. 15, 2000.
> 
> Stock rally into the close, Dow gains 218 points - Mar. 13, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What significant event took place more than 11 1/2 years ago?
Click to expand...

 
_Oh oh!  I know this...call on me call on me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

September 4, 2000 - The Official Van Halen Site  launched a new competition to promote the release of the remastered David Lee Roth era albums.


----------



## usmcstinger

editec said:


> usmcstinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YORK (CNNMoney) -- U.S. stocks rallied late Tuesday to close sharply higher on news that most of the nation's largest banks have passed the government's latest test of their financial health.
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial average (INDU) rose 218 points, or 1.8%, to close at 13,177. It was the highest close since Dec. 31, 2007, when Dow closed at 13,264.82.
> 
> The S&P 500 (SPX) added 25 points, or 1.8%, to 1,396.
> 
> The Nasdaq (COMP) jumped 56 points, or 1.9%, to 3,040. It was the highest closing level since Nov. 15, 2000.
> 
> Stock rally into the close, Dow gains 218 points - Mar. 13, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What significant event took place more than 11 1/2 years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Oh oh!  I know this...call on me call on me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> The posts on this forum indicate many know nothing about the bursting of the dot com bubble and it's severe economic consequences.
> 
> Do the research and you will find out how it happened and who caused it .
> "Those who do not learn from history are doomed to repeat it." George Santayana
Click to expand...


----------



## Warrior102

So Obama controls the NYSE now? What.... he waves his magic golf club and stocks soar?
Is there anything this man can't do?


----------



## HUGGY

Meister said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's fun to watch the righties trying to wiggle out of this one.
> 
> Obama has done a very good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just what exactly has Obama done to have a turn around in the stockmarket?
Click to expand...


Stability. Predictability.  That's all any president can do.


----------



## usmcstinger

HUGGY said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's fun to watch the righties trying to wiggle out of this one.
> 
> Obama has done a very good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just what exactly has Obama done to have a turn around in the stockmarket?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stability. Predictability.  That's all any president can do.
Click to expand...


Your lack of knowledge is beyond compare. You need to sue every school you went to for making you stupid.


----------



## edthecynic

Warrior102 said:


> So Obama controls the NYSE now? What.... he waves his magic golf club and stocks soar?
> Is there anything this man can't do?


Apparently CON$erviNutzis believed that when the market was down, they had no trouble rationalizing that the marker belonged to Obama even before he was sworn in.

*January 15,2009*
RUSH:    *It's entirely fair to call this Obama's stock market* because it's reacting to what Obama's plans are for the economy.  It's not reacting to Bush.  Bush isn't on anybody's mind here.  

*March 2, 2009*
RUSH:   To say that *Obama has been in office only one month* is not accurate from an effect on the world and an effect on the country standpoint. Barack *Obama has been the controlling political authority on the economy for six months.*


----------



## Warrior102

edthecynic said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Obama controls the NYSE now? What.... he waves his magic golf club and stocks soar?
> Is there anything this man can't do?
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently CON$erviNutzis believed that when the market was down, they had no trouble rationalizing that the marker belonged to Obama even before he was sworn in.
> 
> *January 15,2009*
> RUSH:    *It's entirely fair to call this Obama's stock market* because it's reacting to what Obama's plans are for the economy.  It's not reacting to Bush.  Bush isn't on anybody's mind here.
> 
> *March 2, 2009*
> RUSH:   To say that *Obama has been in office only one month* is not accurate from an effect on the world and an effect on the country standpoint. Barack *Obama has been the controlling political authority on the economy for six months.*
Click to expand...


Rush doesn't speak for me, assbrain. 

Any idiot - less you and Rush apparently - knows the White House doesn't control the free market NYSE.

Resume fisting yourself, or whatever it is that you do well, asswipe.


----------



## Meister

HUGGY said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's fun to watch the righties trying to wiggle out of this one.
> 
> Obama has done a very good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just what exactly has Obama done to have a turn around in the stockmarket?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stability. Predictability.  That's all any president can do.
Click to expand...


His policies and wish list aren't exactly business friendly...you do realize that right?
Isn't he the president that has a war on big business/corporations and the rich, yes?


----------



## edthecynic

Warrior102 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Obama controls the NYSE now? What.... he waves his magic golf club and stocks soar?
> Is there anything this man can't do?
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently CON$erviNutzis believed that when the market was down, they had no trouble rationalizing that the marker belonged to Obama even before he was sworn in.
> 
> *January 15,2009*
> RUSH:    *It's entirely fair to call this Obama's stock market* because it's reacting to what Obama's plans are for the economy.  It's not reacting to Bush.  Bush isn't on anybody's mind here.
> 
> *March 2, 2009*
> RUSH:   To say that *Obama has been in office only one month* is not accurate from an effect on the world and an effect on the country standpoint. Barack *Obama has been the controlling political authority on the economy for six months.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Rush doesn't speak for me*, assbrain.
> 
> Any idiot - less you and Rush apparently - knows the White House doesn't control the free market NYSE.
> 
> Resume fisting yourself, or whatever it is that you do well, asswipe.
Click to expand...

He did 3 years ago,  You only reject your MessiahRushie NOW because he made a fool of himself. If the market was still down, as CON$ have been hoping for, CON$erviNutzis would still be saying it is Obama's market.

January 15,2009
RUSH:  Financial markets are a rough predictor of future economic performance, and based upon what the markets know of Obama's plans, it's giving him a failing grade.  I'm not being political.  The markets deal in bottom lines.  It takes the pulse of millions of investors, both in this country and abroad, to report the results, unfiltered. 

March 2, 2009
RUSH:  Well, here's some truth for you. President Obama campaigned for two years. His policies were announced that long ago. He won the Democrat nomination last August, six months ago. Every smart money guy, every smart money woman on Wall Street and around the world knew Obama was a shoe-in to be president six months ago...

So the economy stopped. The stock market started tanking. They knew Obama was going to win.


----------



## Listening

edthecynic said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently CON$erviNutzis believed that when the market was down, they had no trouble rationalizing that the marker belonged to Obama even before he was sworn in.
> 
> *January 15,2009*
> RUSH:    *It's entirely fair to call this Obama's stock market* because it's reacting to what Obama's plans are for the economy.  It's not reacting to Bush.  Bush isn't on anybody's mind here.
> 
> *March 2, 2009*
> RUSH:   To say that *Obama has been in office only one month* is not accurate from an effect on the world and an effect on the country standpoint. Barack *Obama has been the controlling political authority on the economy for six months.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rush doesn't speak for me*, assbrain.
> 
> Any idiot - less you and Rush apparently - knows the White House doesn't control the free market NYSE.
> 
> Resume fisting yourself, or whatever it is that you do well, asswipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did 3 years ago,  You only reject your MessiahRushie NOW because he made a fool of himself. If the market was still down, as CON$ have been hoping for, CON$erviNutzis would still be saying it is Obama's market.
> 
> January 15,2009
> RUSH:  Financial markets are a rough predictor of future economic performance, and based upon what the markets know of Obama's plans, it's giving him a failing grade.  I'm not being political.  The markets deal in bottom lines.  It takes the pulse of millions of investors, both in this country and abroad, to report the results, unfiltered.
> 
> March 2, 2009
> RUSH:  Well, here's some truth for you. President Obama campaigned for two years. His policies were announced that long ago. He won the Democrat nomination last August, six months ago. Every smart money guy, every smart money woman on Wall Street and around the world knew Obama was a shoe-in to be president six months ago...
> 
> So the economy stopped. The stock market started tanking. They knew Obama was going to win.
Click to expand...


You pay more attention to this guy (Rush) than I ever have.  I would say that between he and Bill Mahr...in the last five years....I've listed to about zero minutes of their stuff.  Before that, I watched Mahr twice and that was enough for me.

I think it's funny how hard you guys track people like Rush and Palin and then demand we act like they speak for us.


----------



## fdsgrs




----------



## fdsgrs

well


----------

